# Good Acidophilus Supplements?



## CT1987 (Dec 2, 2007)

My doc put me on a Zithromax Z-pack the other day. I took the first two pills last night. And it hasn't been that bad so far. But I'd like to get some good Acidophilus pills to keep the good bacteria in my body. Can anybody recommend some good ones?Thank you.-Chris


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Chris,Do not buy the OTC ones found in Supermarkets, drug stores, etc. I bought some of Jamieson's Lactobacillus Acidophilus at Wal-Mart. It states on the bottle, "Supports intestinal & immune system Health" and has "2 Billion Active Cells" yet, my disability health consultant (also a nurse) states, "that I am wasting my money". I saw some refridgerated ones at a couple of Health food stores that had 20-35 billion active cells. However, their prices were very high. Not sure what to recommend. My doctor says to just eat yogurt that has live cultures in it. I'm sure that somewhere on this site... someone experienced i.e. the founder, Jeffrey Roberts, most likely has an article about it. I'm still learning to navigate this site. Maybe try using the search function for "yogurt" etc.Good luck my friend, and please send me what helps you. I have a blog "adhregina".Tony (nice guy in rural Saskatchewan, Canada)


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

CT1987, you might take a look at Talissa's thread just below this one. She has found one that is working very well for her, so you have to figure the cells are getting to her alive.Mark


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I've found "Pearls", which is found at Wal-Mart, is a good source. It's $12.97 for a 30 day supply.


----------

